# Auslands-Dialer: Telekom sperrt verdächtige Nummern



## sascha (10 März 2004)

*Auslands-Dialer: Telekom sperrt verdächtige Nummern*

Vor sechs Wochen berichteten Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de erstmals über so genannte Auslands-Dialern, die arglose Surfer über teure Auslandsnummern mit dem Internet verbinden. Jetzt haben das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) und Deutsche Telekom Konsequenzen gezogen. Das BSI warnt seit heute ebenfalls vor den neuen Einwahlprogrammen. Die T-Com kündigte gleichzeitig an, für Dialer missbrauchte Auslands– und Satellitennummern zu sperren. 

Noch Ende Januar hatten Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) und BSI Meldungen über unwissentliche Auslandseinwahlen als „Einzelfälle“ bezeichnet. Schon da war aber klar, was hinter den teuren Posten auf der Telefonrechnung steckt. „Das Telefonverhalten weist Ähnlichkeiten zu Dialer-Einwahlen auf, die auch parallel zur Internet-Session über eine zweite Leitung erfolgen können“, erklärte damals Frank Felzmann vom Bundesamt gegenüber Dialerschutz.de – eine Einschätzung, die seit heute auch auf der offiziellen Webseite des BSI zu lesen ist: „Nachdem es in Deutschland eine kundenfreundlichere Rechtslage mit genauen Anforderungen an Dialer durch die RegTP gibt, scheinen unseriöse Anbieter einen neuen Trick gefunden zu haben: Dialer wählen jetzt Auslandsrufnummern, für die die Reg TP nicht zuständig ist. Seit Oktober 2003 scheint diese Art einer unlauteren Gebührenerhebung zu laufen.“ Namentlich führt das BSI dabei Verbindungen zu 00239 (Sao Tome und Principe), 00245 (Guinea Bissau), 00246 (Diego Garcia) und 00674 (Nauru) auf. Der Preis für eine angefangene Minute einer solchen Verbindung betrage 1,49 Euro, wobei nach maximal 32 Minuten die Verbindung abgebrochen werde. Herkömmliche Nummernsperren, etwa für 0190 und 0900, greifen dabei nicht.

Das Bundesamt führt auf seinen Seiten ab sofort eine Liste mit verdächtigen Rufnummern. „Kunden, die in ihrer Telefon-Rechnung eine dieser Nummern vorfinden, haben die Möglichkeit, gegen die entsprechenden Abrechnungspositionen ihrer Telefonrechnung beim zuständigen Netzbetreiber Einwendungen zu erheben“, so das BSI. Der Netzbetreiber T-Com - die Festnetzsparte der Deutschen Telekom AG - habe zugesagt, dass die Einwendungen gegen die als auffällig in Erscheinung getretenen Rufnummern im Rahmen einer Kulanzregelung (also ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht) berücksichtigt würden. Gleichzeitig sollten Betroffene neben der schriftlichen Einwendung eine so genannte ”Mahnsperre” beantragen. Die T-Com erklärte, dass sie die Nummern künftig mit dem BSI abgleichen werde und für offensichtliche Dialer-Einwahlen ins Ausland oder ins Satelliten-Netz keine Netzbetreiber-Entgelte mehr auszahlen werde. Diese Regelung kommt freilich nur Telekom-Kunden zugute. Bei Pre-Selection-Kunden greift die Sperre nicht. Diese müssen sich mit ihrem Anbieter direkt in Verbindung setzen. 

Das BSI sammelt außerdem weiter Informationen über diese neue Methode. Angaben über die gewählte(n) Nummer(n), Dauer der Verbindung, in Rechnung gestellter Kosten, Angaben über möglicherweise verdächtige Internet-Seiten (URL) sowie ein möglicherweise entdecktes Dialer-Programm sollten unter [email protected] an die Behörde gesendet werden. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html


----------



## Christine Binggeli (1 April 2022)

Ich erhalte immer wieder Anrufe con der Nummer0797093848. Es nervt . Niemand antwortet. Wenn ich zurückrufe ,heisst es ,die Nummer sei gesperrt.Bitte blockieren Sie diesen Anrufer noch heftiger. Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## jupp11 (1 April 2022)

Wende dich an deinen Telefonanbieter.  Hier ist das Forum computerbetrug und nicht die Telekom-

PS: Dieser Thread  ist *18 Jahre alt.*


----------



## jupp11 (1 April 2022)

Wenn der Anruf in der Schweiz war, hat das eh nichts mit Deutschland  zu tun:



			https://telefon-kontakte.ch/079709-swisscom-schweiz-ag/
		



> *079709 0000 -> 9999 Handyanrufe aus der Schweiz*
> 
> Du habst einen Anruf aus dem schweizer Mobilfunknetz bekommen? 079/709/0000 bis 9999 wird von Swisscom (Schweiz) AG verwaltet. Diese Nummern stammen nicht aus dem Fetznetz, sondern Mobilfunknetz


----------

